# Blitzsafe in Canada



## tdi_ywg (Oct 17, 2005)

Anyone know of a Blitzsafe dealer in Canada? I'd like to find a retailer here before I order from across the line.
Scott


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Blitzsafe in Canada (tdi_ywg)*

I'm not sure what type of dealer network they have up there, but we happily ship to canada and use USPS so you have the lowest possible customs fees


----------

